# ReLife



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2015)

> The story follows Kaizaki Arata, a 27-year-old jobless man who fails at every job interviews he had after quitting his last company which he only last three months. His life changes after he met Yoake Ryou of the ReLife Research Institute, who offer him a drug that can change his appearance to 17-years-old again and to became a subject in a one-year experiment in which he began his life as a high school student again.



Literally going to start reading this after I make this thread, seems different.


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2015)

I have been reading the scans of this. The team seem to be releasing 2 a day? Pumping them out at unreal speed anyway.


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2015)

just caught up to this series, I read it on batoto: --removed link--

nice romance  I don't get his attraction to Hishiro  I was very similar to her in my school years and I just don't believe it


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2015)

Bump. Read all 73 chapters in a day. A very refreshing webcomic and I had a ton of fun reading it. Highly recommend for all you slice of life/school life/drama readers out there.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Started reading this a few weeks ago...been too lazy to do a write up (doing them all today though!).

Not exactly the most original concept in the world (being able to relive your high school days), but it is kind of a cool take on it. A 1-year contract to be able to rehabilitate yourself so that you can return to normal society with drive and passion. Yeah, pretty sure a lot of people would jump at that opportunity. However, Kaizaki has the same physical body as his 27 year old self (internally), but the appearance of a teenager. That would be quite problematic lol...

At first it seems like Kaizaki is just kind of a slacker. Took forever for him to graduate, and when he did, he quit his job almost immediately (and as a result, cannot get another job). Quite fun seeing him transition back to teenage life, while keeping all of the habits of his normal adult life (that interaction with the cigerettes in his backpack on the first day was hilarious). He initially wanted to distance himself from the students because he knew he would just disappear and they would forget about him after a year, but now he keeps trying to be an adult mentor to everyone and help solve their issues. Now that we know about his background and the reasons for quitting, it makes things so much more sad. He is a good dude, he does work hard (and his efforts in the company were just to help his senpai)...but sadly, things just ended horribly for her.

"Flashy" Ooga is a pretty cool dude. Good looking, super smart...but no athleticism, and he is denser than a MC in a harem lol. Glad that he is somewhat attempting to help Kariu during this obvious hard time. Don't know how Kaizaki will really help him (other than trying to put Ohga and Kariu in positions where they are alone together lol).

Kariu...the typical tsundere of the series. Man, seeing her get jealous of Hishiro at the beginning was amazing (Hishiro's terrible smiles that she kept giving her that had a menacing look...pure fuckin gold lol). Glad they are friends now, but holy shit...Kariu just keeps getting screwed over apparently (what with the foot injury and all). Hoping this arc wraps up quick...but I heard it is still ongoing in the raws X_X.

Tamarai and the whole volleyball injury arc is kinda annoying me. Really have not cared too much for it, however, this previous chapter was quite awesome (with Hishiro going over to Kaizaki's place). I know she didn't mean to hurt Kariu, but damn...this shit needs to get resolved fast.

Onoya and Yoake. From the start, I felt like Onoya was kinda suspicious. Entered the school at the same time as Kaizaki, seemingly stupid and had to take makeup tests...just like Kaizaki, and had a great interest in Kaizaki in general. Yeah, pretty glad it was revealed fairly quickly who she actually is (woulda bothered me if she had this weird aura about her for an insanely long time). She is quite fun though...causing shit for both Yoake and Kaizaki, lol. Speaking of Yoake, he's a pretty cool dude. Super creeper status, but he is just doing his job thoroughly (to make sure Kaizaki doesn't end up a failure like his first test subject).

Finally, Hishiro...best fuckin girl by miles. Her interactions with all the characters in this series are just amazing simply because of how absurdly socially retarded she is. She is making a lot of effort to improve upon that though, and that is very commendable. I felt so bad seeing her internal monologue whenever she thought she was being kinda to Kariu...but it was instead being interpretted by Kariu as horrible malice lol. With the last few chapters with Hishiro over at Kaizaki's place (and her telling her backstory), it seems pretty apparent the person she was defending was in fact Yoake's first test subject (she can't seem to remember her face, the person always kept to herself, etc, etc). I am glad each of them were able to open up and tell one another about their faults in the past...and now they are both going to work to make sure history does not repeat itself. However, after hearing Hishiro's past...and knowing that she will forget about Kaizaki (but NOT their interactions), it will be SO much more depressing once they inevitably become a couple...or at least when Kaizaki realizes how much he loves her. They might have fun together, but it will be quite short lived and she will be forced to forget him  . I really hope that 
*Spoiler*: _Steins;Gate_ 



the end of this series pulls a Kurisu, and Hishiro manages to remember Kaizaki and they have a happy life together with rainbows and sunshine and smile times! 


Fuck...this ending will be rough.

Really glad White-out Scans is releasing this so quickly, but fuck me...it's gonna be rough once we get caught up (these chapters are SO short...Bleach levels of short). Oh well.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

--removed link-- (Whiteout Scans said things are ahead of schedule. Projected date to be caught up is going from July 8th to July 2nd now!)

Oh shit, things are finally coming together! Time to get this issue finally fuckin resolved!


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2015)

oh man the feels


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

--removed link--

Got to see how Honoka and Rena first met. Kinda sucks for Honoka...being God-tier at Volleyball...and all those jealous peasants ignoring you, bah. Rena totally got rocked on that serve though, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

--removed link--

Triple chapter release...fuck yeah!

Hishiro's backstory...oh God, feel so bad for her  Well, that certainly explains why she is the way she is. Kaizaki coming in with the support when she began to falter...this pairing is basically canon now, right? Also..."I'll always remember you (but you won't remember me)". Damn...

That ending with everyone hiding poorly...lol. Kariu is really buggin me these past few chapters. All she is doing is running away, ugh. Oh well, looks like she is suiting up for the actual tournament. Happy fun smile times are coming!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 25, 2015)

--removed link--

Huh...Kariu looked like she was ready to head out at the end of last chapter, but there she is just sitting around her own house  Welp, Hishiro and Kaizaki are about to knock some sense into her. While I am happy Yoake decided to intervene, I wonder if him helping out Kaizaki like this will end up causing issues in the future (hope not, but...something will probably happen).

Hishiro on the After Life page regarding why she wore a school uniform, "Since it's a school event, I thought it was obvious we had to wear our uniform...looks like I was wrong." Holy fuck, adorable.



Looks like Whiteout Scans is catching up to the RAWs tomorrow. Man, gonna be rough not getting to read this daily  Was hoping constant bumps to this thread would help bring more people to this series...but sadly, this thread is a ghost town.


----------



## Darth (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm gonna miss not being able to read this daily too. It was great while it lasted. 

These chapters are too goddamn short tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Darth said:


> Yeah I'm gonna miss not being able to read this daily too. It was great while it lasted.
> 
> These chapters are too goddamn short tho.



Yeah, and now these short ass chapters are gonna be weekly release only  Harsh...


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Thranslators caught up inredibly fast. Glad that they caught up at this moment because if they did it earlier reading this boring arc weekly would have been... even less appealing. The manga is good but the current arc with Kariu drama is long overdue. Even recent daily updates felt like a snail pace due to that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

--removed link--

Oh man, that forehead flick. Hishiro is so fuckin amazing.

Rena and Honoka giving Hishiro that hug at the end...feelsgoodman. Also, Kaizaki stirring up shit with Yoake and An  Time for him to finally get some revenge...

Goddamnit, so sad we gotta wait weekly now. Oh well...at least this arc got finished before the break.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2015)

--removed link--

That last exchange between Onoya and Yoake...are they secretly going out, or am I misreading? Kaizaki is definitely changing for the good...except now he is realizing just how painful things are going to be once he is forced to leave his new friends (and have them completely forget about him). Also, seems like he is seriously contemplating the possibility of dating besto-girl Hishiro AWWWWW YEAH!

Too bad we gotta wait weekly now...goddamn it


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2015)

So are Yoake and Onoya secretly going out or what?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2015)

Darth said:


> So are Yoake and Onoya secretly going out or what?



That's what I gathered from that as well. They really do seem like they would make a pretty fun couple too, so I'm fine with that lol.


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> That's what I gathered from that as well. They really do seem like they would make a pretty fun couple too, so I'm fine with that lol.



Idk, judging by their previous conversation at the end of the chapter it doesn't really feel like it. Feels like that line was purposely planted by the author to throw us off from realizing something else.

No idea what that could be though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2015)

--removed link--

DAMN...HISHIRO SHOT YOUR ASS DOWN! lol...that was brutal. Jeez, Hishiro looked so cute when accepting those hair...thingies.

Poor Ohga, has to deal with Rena's wrath now...even though he did the right thing, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2015)

--removed link--

So he's off to visit his senpai's grave (and in adult form, too!) along with Ryo. Seems almost inevitable that he will meet someone he knows there.

That debit card ad thing at the end...so stupid, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 22, 2015)

--removed link--

So seems like Arata will probably go to his senpai's grave by himself (while Ryo is sleeping). Some shit will most likely go down, lol.

They are just making it WAY too obvious that Ryo and An are indeed dating. Wonder when it will officially get revealed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2015)

--removed link--


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2015)

Feelsbadman


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2015)

Was pretty surprised Kaizaki stuck around in order to wake up Yoake...assumed he would just bail because he felt like he should do this solo. Yeah, rough chapter...but damn, whenever I see his senpai in his flashbacks, she just looks so damn similar to besto-girl Hishiro. Really hoping they don't do "Hishiro is actually his senpai's younger sister...and she's going to show up at the grave while Yoake/Kaizaki are at the grave and see them in adult form."

4 months down...only 8 to go X_X


Also...that After Report image, holy fuck....


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't see any need for them to be related to be honest. The story should focus on how the MC needs to either conquer his corporation phobia or find a new vocation. He seems like he would make a good guidance councilor or teacher in general.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm just trying to find a reason for that scene with Hishiro asking Yaoke about his suit and where he was going. Why else would that be shown unless it is somehow relevant to things coming up? I refuse to believe that was entirely filler. Either she will show up at the gravesite (because she is related to Kaizaki's senpai) or Kaizaki will have his suit with him at school and Hishiro will ask about that as well...and make a connection between Kaizaki and Yoake. Onoya was on the phone, texting Yoake this chapter. Perhaps she was making sure the coast was clear at the gravesite before those two got there? Dunno...but I feel like there is going to be some bullshit twist, and this seems most likely.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2015)

--removed link--

Oh shit...SOMEONE ELSE SHOWED UP! WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED!? /s

Man, those other employees (and boss) are such pieces of shit. Poor Kaizaki man...fuck that place. That Afterlife sketch was amazing though. "If it wasn't for senpai's voice resonating in my head, I would have beaten this man...it was too close, WAY too close."  Those are the best.


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2015)

It's Hishiron?

His suicide senpai was Hishiron's older sis?

nahhhhh. Too predictable.

Maybe, it's the boss?

fuck I have no idea.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2015)

Going by the partial body shape, I kinda figured it was the boss as well...but that guy seemed like a complete piece of shit, so why would he be there? Also, it seemed only Kaizaki reacted, if it was Hishiro, I'm pretty sure Yoake would be shitting his pants as well (but I guess he DID spot the person before Kaizaki did...hmmmm).

Also, Hishiro being his senpai's sister was my initial guess as well...but like you said, that seems way too obvious/forced. Never know though...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 10, 2015)

--removed link--

Huh...didn't expect company newcomers to be the person/people that appeared at the end of last chapter. Kinda funny how Kaizaki is considered a martyr at the company now, lol. Wonder how he will answer them though? Be completely honest that his life is now shit (and demoralize them, while also putting him in bad light), or lie to them and tell them that things work out in the end? Also, was that An in adult form standing next to Ryo? 

The little bits after the chapter...lol. Author suggested Ohga and Kariu for the cover, boss shuts him down. Ohga and Hishiro time (with Kariu creepin on them in the background ).


----------



## Morglay (Aug 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> --removed link--
> 
> Huh...didn't expect company newcomers to be the person/people that appeared at the end of last chapter. Kinda funny how Kaizaki is considered a martyr at the company now, lol. Wonder how he will answer them though? Be completely honest that his life is now shit (and demoralize them, while also putting him in bad light), or lie to them and tell them that things work out in the end? Also, was that An in adult form standing next to Ryo?



This chapter went a bit deep. Imo he should be honest and then tell them to figure it out. They should become the success story that he was unable to achieve - if company life is really what they want. Seems like they tracked him down just to ask the question. Had me wondering if they are looking for a reference in his new company or something.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2015)

--removed link--

Wow...was not expecting him to be that honest with the both of them. I assumed it would be mostly truth, but lying to give them hope. Nope. Kaiazki tellin em like it is...impressive. Kinda funny that he called out Yoake on potentially setting this whole thing up, lol. Considering these little secretive messages Yoake has been having with Onoya, it doesn't seem like it is out of the realm of possibility...

Well, this little arc seems like it will be wrapping up either next chapter or the one following.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2015)

--removed link--

So yeah, as expected, Yoake and An orchestrated the two kouhai meeting up with Kaizaki at the grave. Definitely a good thing overall for Kaizaki, as Yoake stated, but also good for Yoake because he too was able to grow and get past his failure of his initial test subject. Also, it's always fun seeing the small banter between Yoake and Kaizaki, lol.

Looks like this arc is over, time for some more Hishiro, RIGHT!?


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2015)

Been kind of a boring arc really. Yoake makes everything feel so scripted.

Looking forward to going back to high school shenanigans


----------



## Morglay (Aug 25, 2015)

"Bros before Hishiros" In the comments section tickled me slightly.

Yoake is actually the more inspirational character here.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2015)

Darth said:


> Been kind of a boring arc really. Yoake makes everything feel so scripted.
> 
> Looking forward to going back to high school shenanigans



Yeah, I agree. This arc did serve a great purpose in teaching Kaizaki that he did the right decision, and that he did leave a positive impact on his kouhai/others, but man...I could really go for some lighter mood stuff now. School shenanigans for sure...well, as long as it isn't more volleyball drama bullshit that is


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2015)

--removed link--

Welp, intense drama seemed be past us for the time being...back to fun pairing drama! lol...

Really liked that Ryo deflected and implied that Hishiro is relieved that An isn't interested in Kaizaki. It's happening soon...oh yes, it is.

Ryo and An's relationship is pretty great. I am curious as to how long they can keep this constant denying up considering how often they have to be around each other because of ReLife. Shit will probably hit the fan in terms of their relationship this arc...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 9, 2015)

--removed link--

Summer Vacation!...and Kaizaki is stuck doing makeup exams still 

Uh oh, looks like Kaizaki and Onoya are about to stir some shit up with Kariu and Ohga...this is gonna be good. Can't imagine him trying to make Ohga jealous by trying to hook up with Kariu (because like Onoya said, Hishiro would misunderstand then...and we can't have that).

Fun times are a comin!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2015)

--removed link--

Early release...fuck yeah!

Oh my God...Ohga is so absurdly innocent  Quite a fun chapter for sure. Given his thought bubbles, it does appear that Ohga is thinking about Kariu (oh boy, it's happening this arc!). This is gonna be a great few chapters...I can feel it.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2015)

I am waiting patiently for the point when he realises he has no game.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2015)

--removed link--

Welp, even Ohga is starting to be conscious of how much he actually thinks about Kariu. Didn't expect his life to be so lacking in fun (all work and no play, etc etc). I guess it does make sense though, considering everyone's background in this series is depressing. Assuming this arc will be about Ohga realizing there is more to life than sacrificing ALL fun in your life in order to ensure the well-being of your family. Yes, I know he truly loves and cares for them, but people sometimes just gotta do their own thing every once and a while to relax...yet he seemingly doesn't understand that simple concept.

Uh oh, Kariu is meeting up with some guy in a business suit...and he doesn't look to happy about it. Assuming it is her father, and he's probably upset that she isn't #1 in the class (Ohga is instead funnily enough). Next chapter we get to see Ohga creepin on the conversation...bad times are probably coming.


Also, that chick Ohga works with totally wants the D, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2015)

--removed link--

Huh...fully expected the guy to be Kariu's father. Wonder what her connection to the kouhai is? Maybe Kariu's mom really was Arata's senpai from the company, and that is how everything is related? This is too coincidental to be unrelated. Kariu must have some sort of family tie. Oh well, dunno...

Pretty fun to see Ohga freak out about the situation, and in turn make Arata nervous as well...only for him to realize it is just Ohga being socially awkward as all hell


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2015)

--removed link--

Huh...so no connection, just pure coincidence? Wtf are the odds of something like that actually happening? Oh well.

Considering how quickly he sprint out there to stop the situation (since he was overcome with jealousy), it seems like Ohga is at least starting to understand his feelings for Kariu. Arata being a bro and bailing immediately so Ohga could walk Kariu to the station by himself. Hopefully we get to see them actually going to the station together and it doesn't just skip past this event to the next summer school day or some bullshit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2015)

--removed link--

HURRAY! PROGRESS!

Really happy that this chapter left off immediately after last one, and we saw the two of them walk home. Not really a big fan of tsundere, but Kariu was pretty cute this chapter. Good to see Ohga understand/admit his feelings towards Kariu. Time for Arata to play matchmaker (even moreso than before). Also, pretty sure everyone reading felt the same way Arata did at the end of the chapter 

Chapter 100 is next week...wonder if there is going to be some kinda special added in?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally! Was entertaining anyway.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

--removed link--

Holy shit this chapter was adorable. Arata and An's reactions faces were just amazing as well as Hishiro's when she heard about Arata's "experience" with girls 

Really wasn't expecting a confession to happen this quickly. And hell, at the end, Kariu is down to confess as well. That now just leaves Arata and Hishiro 

All the girls in Yukata next chapter, get hype.




Also, Hishiro as a witch on Halloween...adorable.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

--removed link--

Onoya dropping hints to Hishiro that Arata likes red...and it ends up being that she buys the red yukata. AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH, THIS SHIT IS HAPPENING! Ohga and Kariu can hit the fuckin sidelines, Hishiro x Arata is the one true pairing of this series!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2015)

--removed link--

Uh oh...Arata is getting jealous. "Somehow it feels like they are the perfect match for each other." No it doesn't goddamnit! Man up and fuckin take her by the hand!

Hopefully next week we see Ohga and Rena confession time happen.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2015)

My interest has kind of diminished, not really finding it as funny as I used to. Just feels slow to me and a really inefficient way to get people socially adjusted.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 6, 2015)

Part of the reason it feels slow is because Whiteout was releasing 1 chapter a day for weeks, lol. This series really does feel a lot slower now that it is back to a normal pace. Still, I like it. The humor is slightly less, but now we're getting more plot and stuffs.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2015)

By more plot I assume you mean more pointless relationship shit between a grown ass man and a highschool girl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, yeah...cuz once that happens, it'll blow up in his face considering the situation he is in. Also, they're seniors in highschool, not little kids, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2015)

--removed link--

Buildup chapter. Ohga and Kariu are going to be alone together, and Kaizaki and Hishiro are currently alone together (after that rather strange interaction between Kaizaki and Yoake). Hoping when Hishiro said "I'm glad I was able to meet you, Kaizaki-san" that the past tense doesn't mean she is about to leave the school abruptly or something stupid like that (maybe I'm reading too much into it). Could just be that she is just kinda admitting that she likes him. In which case...GG!


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2015)

Can't wait till adult Kaizaki bangs teenage Hishiro.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2015)

She's a 3rd year, so it's fine...

Hell, even if she was a 1st year, I'm pretty sure it was still be fine


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2015)

--removed link--

That was...kind of a deep line from Arata (about the fireworks), lol. All groups are going their own way for the night. Wonder if next week we'll see Kariu and Ohga, or if we will see what Hishiro wants Arata to tag along for  Good things are happening, awwwwww yeah!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2015)

--removed link--

Really nice to see Ohga and Kariu both confess to each other (even though she is acting super annoyingly tsundere about it). Kiss next chapter perhaps?

Awwww...Hishiro just wanted to spy on them with Arata. Oh well, still good. Here's hoping this conversation allows her to better understand people's feelings. Also, really annoying the shit outta me that Arata keeps thinking Hishiro likes Yoake. Bruh, just go for it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2015)

--removed link--

Omfg...the diabetes is real. WAY too cute of a chapter, lol.

Well, Ohga and Kariu are leaving...and that leaves Arata alone with Hishiro. REALLY hoping something good comes from this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2015)

--removed link--

Poor Arata. He is starting to understand that he wants to hook up with Hishiro, but most likely shouldn't...you know, cuz of ReLife. But dude, THIS IS YOUR SECOND CHANCE! GO FOR IT!

Also, An in the AfterLife is perfect. "Gooo! That's it Kaizaki-san! Keep going!"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2015)

--removed link--

Well there it is...Arata admits/realizes he loves Hishiro. Really wanted him to go for it there, but he understands his current situation. It would definitely be rough to have Hishiro forget about him completely once the experiment ends, and it would be unfair to Hishiro as well considering she would just have a gap in her memory because of it.  Feelsbadman. Whatever, we ALL know how things are going to go eventually...awwwwwww yeah!

Also, An's reaction to Arata calmly walking away from the situation was perfect


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 22, 2015)

--removed link--

Ohga couldn't find the right cookies...so he baked some for Arata himself 

Arata's 18th Birthday...again! His face when he realized there was a surprise party was amazing, lol. Didn't expect Arata to confront Yoake about his previous actions regarding Hishiro. And the end of this chapter...  Man, poor Arata was doing so well, but now he's back to depression mode.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 27, 2015)

--removed link--

Hmmm, Yoake almost spilled the beans on the ReLife project. Well, here's hoping Arata does the right thing...and hooks up with Hishiro before graduation, lol.

Speaking of Hishiro, her blurting out all those secrets...God I love her


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2015)

Hishiron continues to amuse.

I kinda wish there were multiple subjects/main characters (in different schools) after seeing a couple of templates this chapter. Although the pacing is slower than molasses as it is which is probably my main gripe with the series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, it was much better when they were releasing 4-5 chapters per week (since they were behind on raws). Still, it's fun and diabetes inducing...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 2, 2016)

--removed link--

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! But wait, this is a good thing right? Now they can hook up with no issues because they are both part of the program!?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 2, 2016)

I have the feeling that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



She knows the previous Re-Life subject. Didn't she mentioned once that she didn't know how to help someone and that she regretted it?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 2, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I have the feeling that...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah but, her memories should have been erased though. How could she possibly know about ReLife even if she knew the first subject?

She is either another subject or her parents work at ReLife or some shit...unless the memory erasing thing is completely bullshit.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2016)

For a 2nd I thought that there were 2 Relife subjects in the same year.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2016)

--removed link--



So Hishiro is confirmed as the first subject now. Assuming she just got a second chance...wonder if it was because of Yoake's failing? Like, I had my suspicions, but I didn't think that was actually the case (just assumed she had terrible communication skills, lol).


Oh man, so many questions...


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh man, so many questions...



Like what? I feel inferior for not caring enough to think of questions.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Like what? I feel inferior for not caring enough to think of questions.



This chapter alone we saw that Hishiro manipulated certain situations regarding Arata with the suspicion that he was also part of ReLife. The one that stands out the most to me is that she personally went to him about the whole Kariu thing (after asking permission). They didn't really have an amazing relationship at the time, but aside from Yoake, he was her first choice? I am kinda curious if her constantly communicating with Arata is an attempt to help him along in the ReLife project as well, or if it is solely to help her learn more about human interaction (considering she is basically a robot, lol) and further her own progress. Does she actually feel anything towards Arata, or is that currently only a one sided thing?

Whatever, we'll find out in due time. I'm just stoked that now there is potential for them to hook up since they are both part of the project. I just hope that at the end, they both don't get their memories erased of each other and they'll have to accidentally meet in the real world...cuz that would be rough


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 17, 2016)

--removed link--

Well, we get to see more details of how Yoake failed to help his first subject. Hishiro at least realized they wanted her to help the bullied girl, but oh man...he trying to "help" was just terrible  Seems like in the current timeline it really is a 3 way ReLife project (didn't realize how badly Yoake failed the first time around, so now he def needs to feel some redemption).

Also...ReLife trying to hook up Hishiro with Yoake  NO...no fuckin NTR bullshit better happen in this manga (though I doubt it would really go down that path considering Arata and Hishiro are doing infinitely better than before).


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2016)

There will be anime:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2016)

--removed link--

Christ...poor Ryo. He tried and tried...but Hishiro just didn't give a darn, lol. Pretty sad seeing him in so much despair, and seeing An try her hardest to cheer him up  You can tell she really does like/love him.

Thank God for Arata making this new ReLife so much more successful than the first. He is managing to help so many people on this second ReLife attempt.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

--removed link--

Yeah...Yoake x Onoya is all but confirmed after that  Well this looks like the end of the flashback, time to get back into seeing Hishiro's conversation with Yoake at the current timeline!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2016)

--removed link--

Man, that was pretty harsh of Ryo to tell her if she questions Kaizaki, and it turns out he is part of ReLife, that his experiment will be terminated and he will lose all memories. Yes it was necessary to say, but holy fuck, poor Hishiro looked like she almost committed murder  Pretty interesting to see that An will now be overseeing Hishiro in the next semester (and it appears that Hishiro is not too happy about it, lol).

Also, Hishiro deducing that Kaizaki is _most likely_ a ReLife candidate was pretty amazing. She literally picked apart every terrible thing about him and why it all makes perfect sense  So great...

Glad to see we are back in the present though. Curious how the interactions between Hishiro and Kaizaki will go though. Knowing that if she exposes her knowledge of ReLife to him, or vice versa, could mean that everything goes to shit...she might just start avoiding him altogether to make sure the worst case scenario doesn't happen (but if they aren't around each other anymore, that is already the worst case scenario!  )

Also, project lead for Whiteout Scans will be in Japan at the end of April, so hiatus will happen for a few weeks. Feelsbadman.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 15, 2016)

--removed link--

So the transfer is final, and Hishiro is still trying to get Ryo to mess up and reveal that Kaizaki is part of ReLife, lol. Really curious to see how she will react around Kaizaki now that she suspects he is part of the program. Please don't distance yourself from him, Hishiro! 

Also,



lol...she is so great.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2016)

--removed link--

Oh man...Onoya totally called out Hishiro on her feelings towards Kaizaki (and boy did Hishiro get pissed ). That really was the best way to approach the situation though, given her personality (would never accept it otherwise). Glad to see their meeting is finally ending...time to see how Hishiro will act around Kaizaki now that she has major suspicions of him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2016)

--removed link--

Holy shit, I thought the flashbacks were done, ffs. Ok well THIS appears to be the final flashback chapter, RIGHT!? They've been reiterating the same shit for what feels like forever now.

Ok...time to move on to Kaizaki and Hishiro (in the CURRENT timeline). With them stressing so much on making sure Kaizaki and Hishiro can no nothing about each other's participation in ReLife, it's making it glaringly obvious that such an event will occur. Still, here's hoping for a happy end


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2016)

--removed link--

Oh God! Confirmed that they will both fully lose memories of each other...noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Like, that seemed pretty obvious, but it still hurts to know for sure  Also, seeing An break down like that when she fully realized that...fuck  I hope that in the end, if they truly do lose memories of each other fully, that An and Ryo do everything in their power to make them meet up as adults and ship that shit so hard!

Seems like Hishiro is continuing to question whether or not Kaizaki is also a ReLife subject...but she is also starting to realize she is falling in love with him as well. Awwwww fuck yeah!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2016)

--removed link--

New semester...and Ryo is already stirring up shit with Kaizaki, lol. Hishiro with the gloomy face, and then snatching Kaizaki outta nowhere! Awwwww yeah, FUN TIMES HAPPENING! That ending though: "Begin wiretap spying"  Love this series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2016)

--removed link--

"Well then let's go out, and _then_ touch me."


First real interaction between the two after finding out about Hishiro's past. Interesting being able to see both of their internal thought processes with the assumption that the other is just a normal high school student. Wish Kaizaki just said fuck it, and accepted going out with her...but I know he isn't the type of dude to do that in this type of situation


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2016)

--removed link--

Start of the new semester...and Arata realizing that his time as a student is quickly coming to an end. Yes, tons of tests (and retests, lol) must be done, but he also needs to fully embrace his remaining time with his friends (and Hishiro of course ).

Hishiro with the texts back and forth with Onoya were great. That convo ender though: "Nyan a problem." Holy fuck adorable 

Also, glad to see Kariu and Ooga getting all flustered over Arata calling them a couple, rofl...




PV
[YOUTUBE]+
Cast info


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2016)

--removed link--

Uh oh, Hishiron lost the silver pin and class rep status to Kariu  She obviously had a lot on her mind, but I still feel a little happy for Kariu at least. Arata poking fun at Ohga, asking why he never eats with his girlfriend at lunch, lol...

That "Afterlife" though...Hishiron going over her mistakes in detail, lol. That is so like her...


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you for keeping the thread alive, SkitZo.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> PV
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ER57qPmG5g[/YOUTUBE]
> +
> Cast info



Yay! I like the character designs, and Yoake's voice is spot-on. The music is a little... boppy, though. Anyway, looking forward to it. Any idea how far it will cover?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2016)

No clue to be honest. Assuming it is only 1 cour, so...maybe until Kariu and Ohga hook up? Then maybe leave a teaser at the end with the reveal that Hishiro is part of the ReLife program, setting up a potential next season sometime down the line?

And yep, someone has to keep this thread alive, lol. This series is great, wish more people would read it...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2016)

--removed link--

Ryo's plan worked perfectly, lol. All the guys are OK with Arata becoming the committee chairperson because they know it will help him with "college"  Poor Arata gets fucked with so much...

Hishiro volunteering herself in order to "redeem" herself from not being top in class sounds about right. Welp, fun times are ahead...OTP about to head full steam!


And now for bad times: hiatus for 4 weeks. Fuck my life...


----------



## Morglay (Apr 24, 2016)

Ogha x Kariu OTP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 20, 2016)

--removed link--

Hurray! Back from translator hiatus!

Oh shit, looks like Yoake and Onoya are starting to ship the hell outta Kaizaki x Hishiro....awwwww yeah! Glad that Yoake once again set the record straight. Hopefully now Kaizaki's dumbass will stop being depressed or w/e about this situation, and just enjoy being part of the committee with her. That ending with Onoya though...she really does want the two of them to be happy, but who knows what the end of the test will bring? Will they forget each other, or will they live happily ever after in OTP heaven (I really want this to happen, but it most certainly will not )?


----------



## Morglay (May 20, 2016)

Yoake fucking with Kaizaki has to be some of my favourite character interaction of any series. Developing while trolling is next level.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 21, 2016)

--removed link--

First day of project planning for Hishiro and Kaizaki has started! Surprised that Hishiro forgot what they did last year. Seems all she was focused on during the failed ReLife was school stuff...so you would think she would at least has some recollection of what the class did for it. Oh well, this time around, she is going to make a lot of friends, and "experience a fantastic romance" 

New chapter will supposedly be out tomorrow as well, then chapter 130 shortly after, but then I'm pretty sure it is back to hiatus-land for a few weeks 

Also,

*Spoiler*: __ 








Goddamnit...Hishiro is so great


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 22, 2016)

--removed link--

Hishiro is thinking deeply about everything Kaizaki is saying now to see if he slips up and reveals he might be part of ReLife. Some things are consistent, some things are not. Him thinking about his university exams, but then immediately lecturing the students to not take for granted the things they do in high school...bet she is having fun trying to figure things out, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 2, 2016)

--removed link--

Hishiro and Kaizaki are finally starting the process of working out the details for the event...and are already butting heads, lol. Yoake and Onoya showin up after Hishiro leaves and immediately talking shit on Kaizaki was pretty great. They really do love their jobs too much. Seeing Hishiro literally sparkle after she brought an insanely detailed outline of the project was amazing. Fuckin dipshit Kaizaki better hurry and pass that test, otherwise this entire project will be run solely by Hishiro, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Chapter 131

As expected, everyone starting bitching at Hishiro for doing literally everything her own way without even making another attempt at listening to and/or working with others. Luckily Kaizaki was there with the save. Man, I am SO glad he was there for the save...she was having some horrible PTSD moment there  Onoya's report at the end though...Christ, pretty sure she ships Hishiro x Kaizaki as much as I do, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 13, 2016)

--removed link--

Holy shit that chapter felt short. Seeing Hishiro break down in tears for being acknowledged for the first time was pretty sad. Where were her parents? How was she never praised, or supported at all throughout that entire time?

Hishiro just doing things again on her own, despite Kaizaki saying everyone should work together. She really is adamant that other people are incompetent, or at least, if they are not 100% on time, their input is entirely useless. That ending though...she just doesn't understand how, despite the fact that she had another plan prepped and ready to go on time, she was the one getting lectured by Kaizaki  Like, she isn't at fault, the slow ass people were. But still, she really needs to work on her people skills. Here's hoping things start going better...Kaizaki, you gotta save her!


----------



## Morglay (Jun 13, 2016)

Unrefined autism on a quest of self improvement. Marvelous.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2016)

--removed link--

Damn, everyone is worried about Hishiro now. Kariu definitely understands she is working herself to death, but if she intervened, it really would end up like Ohga's fantasy, lol. That ending though...she just couldn't keep doing everyone's jobs forever. Her collapsing was inevitable. Time for Arata to take care of her, amirite?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2016)

--removed link--

Kaizaki carrying Hishiro to the infirmary...awwwww yeah! That flashback he had of being carried way back at the start  Too perfect. Still, she obviously collapsed from horribly overworking herself, and then Kaizaki laid down the lectures to her. I know what he is saying is right, "you gotta sometimes rely on others...they were shitties at the start, but now they can handle things on their own", but still...saying that stuff to her when she has a fever and just collapsed?  She's either gonna lash out at him next chapter, or she is going to break down in tears. Guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Dark (Jul 5, 2016)

Did the mangaka give any indicator of how long he or she intends for the ReLife to last? Like are we at 70% of the story at least?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2016)

Well presumably it will end once the senior year of highschool ends (end of the scheduled ReLIFE experiment). So...dunno, maybe another 100 chapters or so (given that they are already over halfway done with the year)?


----------



## Dark (Jul 5, 2016)

I see

I marathon'd the manga after watching the anime and it's kinda painful to wait weekly.. but it was a great ride so it's worth putting up with the slow weekly release.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 10, 2016)

--removed link--

Poor Hishiro...doing all the work because everyone is fuckin slow and incompetent, yet she is the one getting outcast. Like yeah, I kinda get it...she's not a "team player" and didn't communicate properly, but still, if they weren't so fuckin worthless, there would be a problem in the first place. Also, that asshole calling her a "worthless woman"...Christ, if Kaizaki had been there, he woulda beat that shit outta that guy 

Seems like next chapter will most likely skip ahead a few days to when Hishiro is healthier, and we'll perhaps see more effort to communicate with the slow/worthless students in the class. It'll take quite a long time before she realizes she can't always do things on her own...


----------



## Dark (Jul 11, 2016)

Was hoping that Hishiro would say something that would hint of her being a subject while she was sleep talking


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't want them to find out about each other's real identity any time soon...cuz then these fun times will end  Most likely IF that happens before the experiment ends, they're gonna have to flee, so as to not get their memories erased. Too bad bad time drama ahead in that scenario...


----------



## Dark (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't want things rushed either but I mean something really subtle that would cast some doubt in Arata's mind.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2016)

--removed link--

An busting in Hishiro's door...and then giving her ice cream, lol. Of course An would ask her about how it felt when Kaizaki rushed and carried her off Princess Style...only to find out Hishiro couldn't even remember it 

That ending though...oh boy, more drama bullshit. Someone stole the funding, and now presumably they will blame Hishiro. The blonde girl has been front and center quite a bit during these meetings (most of the other people are faceless), so I'm assuming she has something to do with this. Oh well...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2016)

--removed link--

Well, that issue managed to get resolved fairly quickly/easily by Arata. He sure has grown a lot during this ReLIFE. Everyone seems to trust him now, and understands that he is just trying to bring people together. No surprise at the end that Hishiro was the one that actually had the money (because the shopping team was behind schedule, which her actions now caused an issue). Of course, blonde chick is gonna start up some shit on Hishiro now that everyone will know that she had the money all along. Highschool drama...oh boy.


----------



## Dark (Jul 25, 2016)

Arata can pretend that Hishiro is paying him back as to share responsibility for the lost money to avoid the shitstorm. 

I have a feeling that Yoake will also (in addition to Ann) play a part in making sure that the subjects retain their memories of each other.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2016)

--removed link--

Figured Kaizaki would take the fall...but I am really glad that Hishiro came out in the end and confessed that is was her. It's taking a while, but she is definitely growing.


----------



## Dark (Aug 8, 2016)

Going by the chapter's title and how Kaizaki feels, I think he might request to change classrooms or heck even change school, for him to continue his relife. I can't see how he can stay away from Hishiro without doing any of that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 8, 2016)

--removed link--

"It's useless - I love her after all..."

Hurray! Kaizaki is finally being honest with himself about his feelings towards Hishiro! For a second there, I thought that maybe she was writing something about ReLife on her notes...assumed drama mode would ensue. Still, Hishiro is progressing nicely now, but it is Kaizaki that is finally starting to falter again after what Kariu ("I've been thinking about what would happen if you weren't there, and it's horrifying.") He keeps thinking that he won't be able to interact with Hishiro & co. for fear that he might ruin their HS experience  Curious what this next arc is going to be about.

Also, he FINALLY passed his make-up exams, rofl...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm callin it now! He'll have more make up exams soon!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 8, 2016)

Most likely, lol. There is no way they will end that running gag so abruptly, I refuse to believe that...


----------



## Morglay (Aug 8, 2016)

I feel like his revelation came at a terrible price... Luckily I can't see an avoidance arc being too drawn out as this author is actually decent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 9, 2016)

I wonder really how much longer the story will go on.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, they barely started the 2nd semester fairly recently, so unless Kaizaki finds out about Hishiro being a ReLife candidate soon and everything goes to shit...I imagine this story can go on for quite some time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2016)

He has to realize on his own, because if she tells him he'll get a memory wipe.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 11, 2016)

TECHNICALLY we don't actually know if the memory erase is even a real thing. No proof of this has actually been shown, only threats have been made. It would be kinda lame if that were the case and it was just empty threats, but still...could end up going well


----------



## Morglay (Aug 11, 2016)

For some reason I recall a scene with the board of directors discussing it at one point. That may not actually be correct but I have the sense it did happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 11, 2016)

Sounds about right, my point was just that we haven't seen an instance of this mind erasing being used yet, so it is possible it is just bullshit. Unlikely, but possible.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 15, 2016)

--removed link--

Well it looks like Kaizaki is really distancing himself from everyone now (to keep their memories intact). While it is true that everyone seems to be doing well prepping for this festival, I'm glad that at least Kariu is worried about wtf Kaizaki is doing in his free time. Really hoping she calls him out (and makes things clearer than Yoake just did).

Also, Hishiro in maid outfit soon, GET HYPE!


----------



## Dark (Aug 15, 2016)

"You'll leave something behind. All the things you've done or given to them in one form or another, I don't think they'll forget about it."

What's that supposed to mean? Just a few pages later he confirms that Kaizaki's existence is gonna be erased from everyone's memories. Is he just lying to him or is he saying that with Hishiro in mind? That is to say because she is a subject herself, she will still retain some of her memories about Kaizaki?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 15, 2016)

I am starting to believe that in reality, they are just going to "kill" off Kaizaki (and Hishiro as well). It would sort of "erase" both of them from everyone's existence. Then they would go back to leading their normal, adult life (though I am not quite sure why the hell they would allow them to use their normal names though, lol).


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2016)

Edit: Didn't read mb. 

They can't erase the consequences of their actions but I really don't think they will scar these kids by killing off their friend(s). They might just rewrite someone else into the memory who had to move abroad or something.


----------



## Dark (Aug 15, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I am starting to believe that in reality, they are just going to "kill" off Kaizaki (and Hishiro as well). It would sort of "erase" both of them from everyone's existence. Then they would go back to leading their normal, adult life (though I am not quite sure why the hell they would allow them to use their normal names though, lol).



I am gonna be open to anything tbh.. but for now I am going with drugs that can alter memories


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 21, 2016)

--removed link--

Sheit...Kaizaki having another flashback freakout, and this time he actually hit Hishiro as a result. He better apologize to her ASAP. Curious what Yoake meant with that little threat of his (in regards to getting Hishiro involved in something serious).

Also, most importantly...Hishiro isn't in a maid uniform? This is some serious fuckin bullshit! She better be in one during the actual event, or we riot!


----------



## Dark (Aug 21, 2016)

Chapter is out real quick this time. 

Really curious about how Yoake plans to get Hishiro involved in something serious. I'm waiting for Kaizaki to straight out tell Yoake to stop interfering even it's gonna affect the outcome of his ReLife, because in his mind, getting closer to Hishiro is just gonna end up hurting him, which he wants to avoid no matter the cost because the last thing he wants is another traumatic experience.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2016)

Well Yoake seemed to be hinting that they could remove memories but get them working in the same department together. They would have time to restart their relationship as functional adults.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2016)

--removed link--

They cleared up that weird wording Yoake had at the end of last chapter, makes a lot more sense now.

OH SHIT! KAIZAKI WENT RAGE MODE! Glad to see he wasn't about to put up with Yoake's bullshit in regards to Hishiro. I am kinda surprised he pushed Kaizaki that far...didn't think he would say those kinds of things, but glad he did in the end. Kaizaki really does love her, and he sure as hell ain't gonna let her get taken away from him. Awwww yeah! Still assume Kaizaki is going to apologize to Hishiro and tell her that his senpai hung herself and that was the reason he had that freakout on her. If not, then I hope Kariu intervenes and does something. She was clearly concerned where Kaizaki has been going lately after class a few chapters ago...I feel like this is a hint at some sort of action on her part.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 29, 2016)

Yoake lives in beast mode. I mean Jesus, he sounds pleasant but rereading most of the shit he says is 100% balls to the wall when addressed to someone you met a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2016)

--removed link--

The festival starting finally. Get to see all the girls in maid uniforms...nice. Also, Hishiro with glasses too? Awwww yeah!

Onto more serious things. Those texts...why didn't you both just hit SEND! >< Whatever, I know this issue will get resolved during this event. It has to...right? RIGHT!?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2016)

--removed link--

Yep, as expected, Kariu is going to fix things up with Kaizaki and Hishiro. Really glad she is the one who is now helping them out instead of the other way around. Hopefully things get wrapped up nicely by the time the festival ends...but I suspect some bullshit drama will ensue at the very end (or at least foreshadow bad things are coming) 

Also, nice seeing Kaizaki's reaction face to Ohga and his date with Kariu 

ALSO...I need more Maid Hishiro with braids and glasses in my life...


----------



## Morglay (Sep 11, 2016)

I love this series, always remind me of the things that matter.
*Pours lighter fluid into his desk drawer full of disposable films and lights that shit up*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 12, 2016)

Hishiro's moe level is over 9000.


----------



## Dark (Sep 12, 2016)

Finally! Kariu decided to take action after observing for so long.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2016)

--removed link--

Fuck yeah Kariu! Kick some sense into Kaizaki! Glad that he remembered all of the moments that his life has caused an impact (for the good) to everyone around him. Kariu x Ohga wouldn't have happened, Kariu and Tama might still have been fighting, Hishiro might have stayed in her shell for another year, etc etc. I am happy that he realizes that even though they might not be able to remember him specifically, his good actions will live on forever.

That AfterLife though...LEAKING


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2016)

--removed link--

Looks like Kaizaki is gonna go find Hishiro and set things straight. As for her, she is getting annoyed by some asshole college dudes. If those dudes are still harassing her by the time Kaizaki gets there...RIP those people, lol.

Also, this chapter Hishiro managed to misunderstand Kaizaki's actions towards her the other day. She thinks it is because he rejects her...of fuckin course. Really hoping all of this gets cleared up and there isn't a giant bullshit drama arc as a result of this.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2016)

He'll likely get there in time.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 26, 2016)

Well obviously nothing bad is going to happen to her...this just isn't that kind of series (and Ryo and An are always monitoring both of them, so they know this is happening...and probably want Kaizaki to save her). But still, the main issue is Hishiron thinking that Kaizaki hates her. If he doesn't make shit ABSOLUTELY CLEAR, then she will continue to think that.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2016)

I would chastise the guys but Hishiro is hilarious and I might stick about to annoy her. Not in a sexual predator way, in a way I could record the shit she said and make a rap song from her seemingly endless body bagging bars.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2016)

He should have told her sooner about his issue about people putting their hands so close to his neck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2016)

Gotta love how Kaizaki basically said, "You messin' with mai waifu?"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2016)

--removed link--

Knew that Ryo and An were monitoring the whole situation...glad Kaizaki went rage mode and ran down to save her before they had to intervene. Oh man, that death stare Kaizaki gave to that asshole when he told him to wait...fuckin glorious. Really hoping he clears everything up next chapter, because this one seemed to go quite well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2016)

Also gotta love that Ryo basically told An she looks easy, which left her dumbfounded. That was hilarious.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2016)

Dude is so fuckin savage, lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2016)

I honestly like An just a little more than Hishiro. Just a little more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 5, 2016)

Good shit
I'm glad I can look forward to reading ReLife weekly tbh and I can actually put up with the awfully slow chapters.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I honestly like An just a little more than Hishiro. Just a little more.


 Low key, me too. An seems like more fun and can shake off a verbal beating like a champ. She gives 0 fucks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Low key, me too. An seems like more fun and can shake off a verbal beating like a champ. She gives 0 fucks.



I wouldn't have objected to her being shipped with Kaizaki just cause she'd probably get him out of a depression spiral by making him have fun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah, I like An a lot. She just causes so much shit for everyone it is pretty amazing...but she obviously wants everyone to be happy, and is trying very hard to make it happen. Still, HISHIRO FOR LIFE....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2016)

I would have shipped the crap out of her and Kaizaki if Hishiro wasn't such a likable lead heroine. I generally hate 90% of lead heroines because they are just, just so awful.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2016)

--removed link--

Kaizaki rage-face against those assholes when he heard Hishiro describe what they did to her...so perfect, lol. He would totally murder them if given the opportunity.

I'm glad he cleared up things about the neck slap (though he didn't mention the suicide, at least he got his point across). Her smile of relief...oof! Now they can enjoy the festival together, awwwww yeah!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2016)

Kariu as shipper on deck. As Kaizaki was for her and Ohga.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2016)

--removed link--

Well, all misunderstandings have been cleared up, and now the festival is going great!...until the athletic part began, lol. It is always amusing seeing how terrible Ohga and Arata are at doing anything physical. An being her usual self and forcing Ryo to join in on the fun is always nice to see.

Even with a massive lead, Ohga totally got destroyed. Curious if anything significant will happen during Arata's portion of the relay, or if they just completely skip over it because we know he is just going to fail, lol.

Also, seeing Hishiro's "smile" in that picture...so great.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2016)

Why's that dude running barefoot? Going full zulu on this shit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Why's that dude running barefoot? Going full zulu on this shit.


Wow, didn't even notice that, lol...


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2016)

Just made me chuckle as the birght red on Ohga and the girl's shoes then the one dude striding out with no footwear. North Korean sleeper inc, the series is just beginning.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2016)

And we know why Kiriu was yelling at An, she could ruin her OTP!!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, I love how much Kariu is shipping Kaizaki and Hishiro (An is too...just in her own way, lol).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2016)

It's just perfect. He shipped them, now she ships him and Hishiro. And just love how Hishiro keeps doing her weird smile, drawing nice parallels to Mayucchi from MajiKoi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2016)

--removed link--

Kaizaki as the anchor! He's gonna do it...he'll do it...right? ANDDDD of course he would fall!  Still, everyone enjoyed the festival, and Kaizaki truly wants to be a part of everyone's lives instead of staying back and watching again. Final committee meeting...please God, let Hishiro just kiss him or something. It is either that, and/or some other kind of unwanted drama bullshit will occur  Here's hoping this arc ends on a very good note.

3rd Anniversary of the series...get hype! And also, that fuckin "bonus" page  Christ, that would have been so brutal...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

--removed link--

Witch Hishiro, Devil An, and Neko Kariu....awwwwww yeah!

No REAL Chapter this week though  Why even live?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 3, 2016)

An still best girl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2016)

--removed link--

Well, the committee has finally been disbanded, and the festival is officially over. That was a fun arc towards the end, and I am really looking forward to the future. Hishiro grew so much, and truly is thankful that Kaizaki was there to help guide her along...because she knew she would repeat the same actions of the past if it were just her only. Seeing her legit smile and be happy...my God that is so nice to see. Christ I love her.

Dat flashback to what An said, though. Hishiro wants, no...NEEDS Kaizaki now. AWWWWWWW YEAH!

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








DO IT KAIZAKI!


Also, translator hiatus until Nov 21st. Talk about the worst time possible...this fuckin cliffhanger. No Tomo, no Kaguya, and now no ReLife? RIP! Why even bother living...


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2016)

Just give her a big lick on the neck Kaiza, maybe nibble the ear. If you were a man I would tell you to put her over your shoulder and jog back to your flat. Baby steps though - to match your inevitably tiny feet.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2016)

--removed link--

It's back!

He's gonna touch her!....and it's a head pat  I knew that would most likely happen, but still, there was a small chance he might have actually hugged her at least. Hishiro pattin his head back (and him blushing like crazy as a result) was pretty great though, lol. So innocent. An is right though, after everything they've been through, he still only pat her head!? COME ON DAMNIT! Ryo knows what's really up though...those feelings are really forming now 

That text at the end from Hishiro. IT'S HAPPENING! FUCK YEAH!

Also...

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 24, 2016)

If my memories of relationships are correct headpats are swiftly followed by Bj and steak night. 

Also finally love has truly conquered everything. Imagined age gaps and emotional retardation be damned.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 24, 2016)

We were all killed by the moe.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2016)

--removed link--

Damn, I knew them coming back from hiatus would allow quick chapters...but holy crap, 2 in a day!? Feels like back before they caught up to the RAWs! Good times...

Hishiro and An discussing Hishiro's feelings towards Kaizaki and how she actually might be in love with him. Awwwwww yeah! Same with Kaizaki and Ryo on the other side of things. Cute/fun wrapup chapter to this arc. Felt good...felt real good. Here's hoping things go well in the future for them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2016)

--removed link--

Festival arc is officially 100% done now...and with it, Kaizaki finally admits he is in love with Hishiro! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YEAH! Now all he has to do is actually confess, lol. Glad that he is all for having no regrets and wanting to make as many good memories for everyone (and himself) during his remaining time in ReLIFE. Curious how the next arc is going to pan out.

Also, lol @ the AfterLIFE. "Subject #1 looks anxious" "No...that's just how she normally smiles"


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 28, 2016)

Not to read too deeply into this or anything, but the way Kaizaki talked about relife makes me think the experiment is supposed to be a microcosm for life and death.

"Once the experiment ends, everybody's memories related to me will disappear. That's just how it's going to be; nothing is going to change this reality." And then he says "if everything's going to disappear anyway..." it'd be better for him to make everyone happy anyway blahblah.

This sounds a lot like someone musing about the inevitability of death. Being forgotten is similar to dying, and Kaizaki's resolution to keep being productive despite everyone forgetting him is the same as deciding to live life to the fullest despite knowing you'll die someday. idk that sounds like what he's supposed to get out of the experiment, at least.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2016)

--removed link--

So An finally asked the big question: is it really impossible for Kaizaki and Hishiro to keep their memories. From all other experiences, it seems impossible...but since there is no precedent, there is still a chance! Also, I'm kinda surprised An/Ryo's boss actually asked the question to the head research dude as well. This series often makes it seem like upper management are all pieces of shit, so I was kinda surprised to see him also wanting to know if it is possible for those two to keep their memories in tact. There has to be a way, right? Wonder why it is deemed "impossible" in the first place? They specifically stated that it WASN'T because of the actual rules, so...what is going on exactly? It can't be from the drugs, because then Ryo would have lost all of his memories from the first time he did ReLIFE for Hishiro. Hopefully we get a better explanation eventually.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2016)

Did he go back to his normal body prior to the 2nd round of testing?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2016)

He met Kaizaki on the streets in his adult form, so yes (though maybe he took one of those temporary ones like Kaizaki got in order to go to his senpai's grave?).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 12, 2016)

--removed link--

Oh God...more misunderstandings  Really getting irritated with all of this progression, and then a chapter later, both parties take two steps backwards from where they were. Bleh. This new arc better culminate in Kaizaki confessing to her and kissing her, or I'll be pretty pissed. Next big arc after that will be the end of the ReLife project, and then figuring out how to deal with the relationship from there.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2016)

I have to admit this chapter had me rolling. Quality chuckles after some serious stuff.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 14, 2016)

All the time I'm saying NOW KISS!!! They need to kiss and get it over with!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2016)

--removed link--

Looks like Kariu is having the same exact troubles as Hishiro. Ohga truly is retarded, lol. Really hoping they are honest with each other so it will set a precedent for Hishiro to follow in regards to Kaizaki


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2016)

--removed link--

Early chapter! Fuck yeah!

So that's why Ohga has been working so hard lately...one of his parents died, and the other is basically a shut-in now (or maybe both parents died and his sibling is locked in there?). I get that he doesn't want to burden everyone with this, but damn.

Welp, incoming FRIENDS HELP OHGA OUT arc incoming. He shouldn't be forced to deal with this kind of burden alone...here's hoping he understands that soon.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2016)

Ohga is truly the fucking boss. Not sure how he carries all that weight while lugging round those wrecking balls he calls nuts.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 1, 2017)

--removed link--

Not much happened this chapter. Ohga is deciding to go to the internal college instead of the one he originally wanted instead. Setup for next chapter for sure. Curious if Sensei will somehow let it slip that Ohga is going to the internal college in front of Kaizaki, and he in turn confronts his ass about it. Last few chapters have been pretty goddamn slow...this shit needs to start pickin up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2017)

--removed link--

Another slow chapter. Least we got to see how hyped highschooler Kaizaki was about going to University in Tokyo, lol. What a country bumpkin...

Next week will be Kariu's turn...and then drama will ensue once she finds out Ohga is going to the internal University now. Hoping things pick up soon.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 9, 2017)

--removed link--

Super early chapter, woooooh! Guess the RAWs are available a week earlier now for some reason, so yeah, that's kinda cool.

So yeah, money is the main factor for him seeking the internal University instead of external. Kaizaki is right though. Ohga is clearly smart enough to be able to pass the exams, even if they do cost a bit...there clearly is something else going on on top of being short on money. Given the ending of this chapter, and Sensei talking about Ohga's brother, I guess we are going to find out what happened that caused him to become a shut-in.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 10, 2017)

>another ohga/kariu arc

fuck sakes


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2017)

It's more of Ohga dealing with his shit and Kariu trying desperately to make the relationship happen when she just needs to chill.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2017)

To be fair to her...he seemingly has been avoiding her for over a month, even though they are dating. And now suddenly he has gotten super depressed and wants to even go into the internal university? These things are kind of red flags.

Still, I don't think this is primarily a Kariu arc either. Ohga will (probably with the help of Kaizaki) fix shit with his brother, or at least find a way to keep his dreams alive, even though he is severely struggling for cash.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't like her attitude. Worrying is unconstructive, she's smart and needs to realise that it won't fix anything.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 11, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> To be fair to her...he seemingly has been avoiding her for over a month, even though they are dating. And now suddenly he has gotten super depressed and wants to even go into the internal university? These things are kind of red flags.
> 
> Still, I don't think this is primarily a Kariu arc either. Ohga will (probably with the help of Kaizaki) fix shit with his brother, or at least find a way to keep his dreams alive, even though he is severely struggling for cash.


I get it, but all these arcs about other characters and avoiding the MC aren't good imo. I care about Kaizaki, not these shitters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, fair enough. I care way more about Kaizaki and Hishiro than I do the rest...by like miles, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 15, 2017)

--removed link--

An and Ryo's thoughts about Ohga's situation...that hit close to home. Depression is a hell of a thing. Took me a long time get out of it, and I imagine Ohga is feeling the same. Not wanting to burden your friends/family makes sense, but in the end it just makes things worse and worse...bad times.

I am curious when we are going to see An's background, cuz I imagine these feelings she has are based on things she has definitely experienced. Also, wonder if that orange file Ryo picked up has any significance towards Ohga's brother? The shot panned onto it, like it has some importance.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2017)

--removed link--

Hmmmm...spying on Ohga eh? And now he is going to have dinner with his co-worker? I expect Kariu to spy more next chapter, and have there be a huge misunderstanding >.>

This chapter teased a bit more of Hishiro's feelings for Kaizaki...Christ, let's just let this arc end so we can please go back and focus on that instead!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2017)

--removed link--

At least Kariu was able to ask him in person this time, instead of getting shot down via text. However, she did mention getting new earrings, so this should be good. Ohga originally got his earrings pierced due to his brother, so this is definitely going to trigger something within him. Either way, this arc needs to end ASAP, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2017)

--removed link--

DRAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Some actual shit better start happening next chapter, or I might have to take a break from this series for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2017)

--removed link--

Ok, things are finally starting to somewhat progress. Ohga is at Kaizaki's place, and Hishiro probably has Kariu in tow. Next chapter, everyone is gonna talk things out, and this arc will start wrapping up, RIGHT!?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2017)

--removed link--

Hishiro spamming that emote, lol. Goddamnit I love her. So we're finally discussing the reason behind Ohga's recent actions. If they just leave it at, "Huh, guess you have your own reasons for not wanting to go specifically to Aoba, oh well" I'm gonna fuckin stab someone. This shitty arc needs to get a move on ASAP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2017)

--removed link--

Wow, he really did go and tell them the backstory of his brother. Also, double KO on Hishiro and Kaizaki, lol. They definitely felt that one. Well, looks like Ohga IS taking the same route as his brother, or so he feels. Top of the class, part time job, taking care of this family by himself...ya, I imagine that would kinda freak you out that you might have everyone turn on you, snap, and then become a fuckin NEET like his brother. Still, curious why so many people get butt hurt by mere words in this series? Like, who cares that those peasants are jealous of your success? You worked hard, you went through hardships...fuck them. They're a bunch of nobodies. Oh well, maybe it is the severe stress that caused the tipping point? Either way, glad that this arc is finally getting a move on. Just need Kariu to hear all about this, and then they can confront Ohga's brother 'Welcome to the NHK' style and then we'll be back to Hishiro x Kaizaki-land! Hurray!


----------



## Morglay (Feb 27, 2017)

I can only assume it is in hivemind societies where everyone cares much more about how everyone views them. If your only desire is to be a valued member of society and then you realise everyone hates you it would be a bit bad.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2017)

--removed link--

Chibi Kazu is fuckin adorable, lol. That smile was great...but that realization face  Feelsbadman. So the whole reason he doesn't want to tell Kariu is because he is afraid she will be disappointed in his family's situation, and even act differently due to that knowledge? I guess to a certain extent that is reasonable feelings, but come on, they are both NOT enjoying this relationship so far, so this entire thing is just retarded. Hishiro coming in with the Flick of Justice on Ohga. If she is the voice of reason in regards to a relationship, you know you fucked up hard somewhere, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2017)

--removed link--

Welp there it is. Kazu had a breakthrough about being able to trust his friends with this information...because they aren't just regular assholes on the streets, they've been through that same shit lol. Hishiro's reaction faces...my God, so amazing. Also, I want head pats from her


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2017)

I've started to read the first manga of this series,well till now it's very similar to the anime.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 19, 2017)

--removed link--

So that's that. Time for Kazu to talk to Rena, and this arc will be done!...right? RIGHT!? Hishiro has some really solid advice, so much so that Arata even picked up on it...even though he quickly dismissed it. And those two fuckers at the end just laughing about how he noticed it, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2017)

--removed link--

Awwwww yeah! Spying Date! Oh man, this is gonna be some fun times. Hair down + Glasses Hishiro.....HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!  Really looking forward to see Team Hishiro/Kaizaki spying, as well as Team Ryo/An spying on the spiers, lol. Hope that Kariu and Ohga's date goes well, but I have a feeling some bullshit drama is gonna happen (most likely involving Hishiro and Kaizaki). Oh well, time to enjoy a new arc!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 10, 2017)

--removed link--

Cute date. That ear piercing conversation...lol. Ohga inviting Kariu over to his house! Awwww yeah, they're gonna bang! Kaizaki's creeper grin (and Hishiro's afterwards) was fuckin amazing. Those two are so perfect for each other.

Also, ReLIFE movie? Oh shit!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2017)

--removed link--

Guess that is the end of spying on Ohga and Kariu....TIME FOR HISHIRO AND KAIZAKI'S DATE! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YEAH! Really glad Kaizaki didn't bitch out and decided to actually hold hands with her. He loves her, but is still feeling conflicted about being an "old man" while she is a HS girl (heh). Whatever, just one step closer to making the OTP of the series a reality. Hell yeah...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2017)

--removed link--

Well that's that. The Ohga and Kariu issues have finally be sorted out. Glad he got the courage to tell her everything...especially since we all knew everything was going to work out just fine and he was stressing over telling her for nothing. Cute couple, glad things got resolved.

...NOW IT'S TIME TO JUMP BACK TO HISHIROxKAIZAKI OTP's HAND HOLDING DATE!


Also,

ReLIFE is getting a 4 episode finale in March 2018. Curious if this means the manga is going to end by the end of this year and these eps will cover the entirety of the manga, or if it will just cover a few more arcs? I don't want this series to end


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2017)

--removed link--

Diabetes: the Chapter. Pretty surprising seeing Ohga go in for a kiss like that when he saw an opening...and then he penetrated her. Awwww yeah! And then got penetrated in return, kek. Super cute exchange overall, too bad Kariu is so goddamn tsundere. Oh well.

Looks like Ohga's brother might start finally coming out of his room and interacting with people again after this arc. Either that, or he will become Subject 03 in the next ReLIFE (being rehabilitated by Kaizaki and Hishiro of course, lol).

Well, this has GOT to be the end of this arc...right? RIGHT!? Let's please just get back to Kaizaki/Hishiro after this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 8, 2017)

Chapter 178

More followup to the Ohga x Kariu date. Kariu realized Hishiro and Kaizaki were trailing them during the date. Once Kariu heard that Hishiro had a really fun time on their "not-a-date", she wanted to ship them so hard 

On the other side, Onoya and Kaizaki laughin it up at Ohga's expense. However, Ohga saying that he looks forward to hanging out with Kaizaki next year in college  Feelsbadman.

That ending... "A day where I reveal everything is never going to come anyways". Oh bullshit. We all know you two are gonna confess and fall in love and shit. JUST DO IT ALREADY, GODDAMNIT!

Also, chapter delays soon due to IRL stuff with the translation team. Oh well, doesn't look too serious.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2017)

Chapter 179

That was a pretty sad scene with Kaizaki just sitting on the ledge overlooking the ocean at dusk, where he should have been with his senpai  Curious when that "call center" info is going to become relevant. I suppose they could have just brought it up to build on Yoake's character, but I have a feeling one of the characters called them at some point for advice.

Also, Kaizaki really wanted those pictures of his date...poor guy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 22, 2017)

Chapter 180

Now we get the girls' perspective on the situation. Got to see a bit of An's background as well, which was decent I suppose. However, the main thing is that Hishiro ALMOST said he was in love with Kaizaki, lol. She is obviously still unsure of these feelings, but goddamnit, she is almost there! Hell, she is even asking An about advice on what to do with said feelings. Really curious to see how she responds to this next week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 2, 2017)

Chapter 181

Hishiro having the same issues Arata had a while back: not wanting to confess, because they know their time at school is ending shortly, and it would hurt too much for them to know the other would forget about them. Seeing Hishiro as a little girl, writing a letter to her pen-pal, and never receiving a letter in return...fuck that hurts   Thought we would actually see her cry for a second there, but nope, just a super sad look. I hope the only time we really see her cry is tears of joy once Arata confesses to her and she accepts. COME ON GOD, MAKE THIS ONE TRUE PAIRING HAPPEN!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 5, 2017)

Chapter 182

More moping and shit by Arata about not being able to have a relationship with Hishiro, and more Hishiro trying to avoid the subject of them hooking up. Looks like Kariu is going to intervene in order to get this show on the fuckin road. Like, Arata has been patching up everyone's relationships this entire series, so now it is his turn to have some good times. JUST LET IT HAPPEN GODDAMNIT!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 12, 2017)

Chapter 183

The trap has been laid...time for Arata and Hishiro to finally be alone together. Luckily Ohga and Kariu, with their amazing acting skills (kek), managed to make this window for them to be together.

Also, those smug fuckin faces


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2017)

Chapter 184

"Kaizaki-san, how long are you gonna stand around like that? Come back here quickly. Let's not waste the efforts of those two." AWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YEA- "Grab your pen and start working right now". Goddamnit! It is to be expected though, there is no way things would be that easy, lol. In fact, Hishiro is REALLY starting to suspect Arata is actually another test subject...except she doesn't understand why someone as socially friendly and outgoing as Arata would ever need the ReLIFE program. Her question at the end though...she really could not have been more vague, lol. Poor Arata, you better answer properly (because even Yoake and An are freaking out that things might all come crashing down).

Also,

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!!


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2017)

In the words of Darc: "Booty still be shaking when Hanson finds me."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2017)

Chapter 185

Uh oh, Hishiro is goin off script and searched for evidence of Kaizaki being another Subject...and she indeed found it. Booze and smokes, bad times. Curious what her reaction will be to this? She immediately called him out on his lie, so will she let this incident go? Will An and Ryo come barging in ASAP and put a stop to this? Perhaps they are trying to sabotage the audio feed to make sure the evidence of this conversation never gets to the higher ups? Christ, this chapter has a LOT of repercussions.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2017)

Chapter 186

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Well, they both are finally admitting to loving the other. Hishiro pretty much now knows Kaizaki is another subject in ReLIFE, but knows that ultimately as a result of that, they will forget each other completely. Cruel fate for both of them. Come on goddamnit! YOU GOTTA PROTECT THAT SMILE KAIZAKI!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2017)

Chapter 187

Totally understand how An feels. Goddamnit this is painful to watch...feel so bad for them all. Forced-smile Hishiro is back now. Feelsbadman


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2017)

Chapter 188

"How to stop love" GODDAMNIT HISHIRO! STOP GOOGLING THAT BULLSHIT!


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm glad that this whole love thing hasn't completely taken over tbh and it is still being looked at in terms of the experiment. I thought the writer may have been losing focus for a minute.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 24, 2017)

Chapter 189

Just some relationship talks between bros. Ohga is just so goddamn innocent, lol. Ohga is right though, everyone has been talking about Arata and Hishoro being in love with each other, he just needs to fuckin go for it. Arata is really questioning it to: if he doesn't confess to her, will he regret that for his entire life? Was this ReLIFE just going to waste if he didn't truly change?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2017)

Chapter 190

HOLY SHIT! SHE ADMITTED SHE LOVES KAIZAKI IN FRONT OF KARIU! WE DID IT BOYZ!...er, sorta?

Wow, wasn't expecting Hishiro to have a reaction like that (and neither did Kaizaki apparently, lol). Her completely avoiding him and getting all flustered, holy shit. Thankfully Kariu is playing wing-woman really well in this. Those two obviously are having issues with wanting to hook up with one another due to ReLIFE and such, but they gotta understand that this will be good for the healing process as well, RIGHT!?

Also, translators on slight hiatus. Next chapter delayed...feelsbadman.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 12, 2017)

Chapter 191

So Tamarai has a crush on someone, but knows it will be unrequited. Assuming she is in lesbians with Kariu, but doesn't want to tell her and ruin things. Either way, glad her and Kariu are super wing-woman'n this thing for Hishiro. And at the end of the chapter, she was waiting there for Kaizaki. Awwwwwww fuck yeah!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 13, 2017)

Chapter 192

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YEAH! Holy shit, seeing Kaizaki's reaction when he realized she asked him out on a date...so perfect  It's finally happening! No tailing mission, no other bullshit to block the way...this is a legit date between Hishiro and Kaizaki! Thank fuckin God...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 21, 2017)

Chapter 193

Welp, here it is...the long awaited date with Hishiro and Kaizaki. Really hoping things go well, but I have a feeling bad times will happen at the end  Either way, was nice seeing her being so clueless about dates so as to bring an entire list for Kaizaki to go through, lol.

Also, dat AfterLIFE...yes Kaizaki, you must thank them for Hishiro's short skirt


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 22, 2017)

my man Kaizaki
still appreciates short skirts even in his situation


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 27, 2017)

Chapter 194

Pretty par for the course date thus far. Kaizaki is apparently into fishing, and Hishiro is fully prepared clothing wise thanks to her friends, lol. You better take her to see those Winter fireworks next year Kaizaki!

Ryo and An observing as usual, feeling bad knowing that Kaizaki/Hishiro will most likely forget...but they will make sure they remember that this moment took place. Curious what Ryo sent in that text? It could just be his usual "Go in for that kiss" or some other line to get Kaizaki flustered, or maybe it will be something actually plot relevant and not just a gag?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 29, 2017)

hoping the text is plot relative


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2017)

Even though it would end super badly if he did it...I kinda want that text to tell him that Hishiro is also a test subject. Like, we still don't quite understand how the memory erasing works...so it is possible they could just flee or something and be able to retain their memories.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2017)

Chapter 195

Such a fuckin cute chapter. Welp, Ryo's text wasn't something massive, but he did pull a pretty good wingman move with telling him about her birthday. Matching phone lanyards, and massive diabetes for everyone. 

Now...YOU'RE ON THE TOP OF A FUCKIN FERRIS WHEEL! KISS HER ALREADY GODDAMNIT!


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 4, 2017)

he needs to put the moves on her
NEEDS TO

but probably won't since he thinks she's just a high school girl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2017)

Chapter 196



God I just want them to be happy together...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 10, 2017)

i-i'm not crying...

there has to be some kind of loophole man, this shit sucks.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2017)

Some people are theorizing that the phone straps they just bought for each other will be the trigger that causes their memories to return once ReLIFE ends...either that, or they just never lose them in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 17, 2017)

on Twitter

well hot damn


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2017)

HE FUCKIN SAID IT! IT'S HAPPENING!



Dear God I've waited so damn long for this to happen...almost doesn't feel real at this point, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 24, 2017)

this one

lmao at the end
"ahh man...i wanna take her home"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2017)

Fuck yeah! Can't believe this is actually happening...goddamnit, what a payoff. I'm so happy that they were able to confess to one another. Obviously they still have gigantic obstacles ahead of them (ReLIFE memory erase and whatnot), but still...this was an amazing step forward for both of them.


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2017)

This better not have the same ending as the live adaptation...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2017)

Chapter 199

Goddamn...Yoake knows neither of them will remember the other after this is done, or where to find the other. I just want him to tell Kaizaki so badly on what he should do in this situation, but he knows that will end the experiment. I really hope there is a good resolution to this


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2017)

They meet again in their adult forms with no memories of each other but hit it off anyway. Is an ending I can see - Yoake and An somehow guide them to find each other.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2017)

Chapter 200

Chapter 200!!! Well, this chapter felt really short, but it was still quite cute. Hishiro and Kaizaki both know their time together will be short, but at least now they want to fully embrace the remaining time they have left.

I fully agree with Ryo/An's statement on the AfterLIFE page: I hope those 4 could drink together eventually in the future


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 9, 2017)

i agree, very short chapter

but at least you get to see both sides. and its awesome they are starting to just enjoy their time.
end chapter better be the four drinking together dammit


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2017)

Chapter 201

New Year's celebration! So they aren't technically dating...but everyone knows that they are basically a couple at this point. Curious to hear their New Year wishes while at the temple. Assuming they will overlap.

Also, lol @ Hishiro calling it a "contract"  Goddamnit I love her...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 22, 2017)

Link removed

pretty simple chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2017)

Of course Kaizaki would get the curse, lol. Just a nice slice of life chapter. Everyone enjoying the start of the final semester together


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2017)

Chapter 203

Damn...so the memory loss is a side effect of this anti-aging virus they give to the subjects, and it is damn near impossible for them to retain their memories upon "healing" from said virus  Not to mention, it appears that them being super close to each other is actually furthering to make sure they are unable to remember (the closer the bond, the stronger the memory loss, for some reason). Really hoping for a deus ex machina to allow them to remember each other in the end


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 2, 2017)

very interesting chapter. i would say it gives us a slight hope they will remember each other but for now it doesn't seem that way at all.

here's to hoping they find a solution


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2017)

Chapter 204

Glad Yoake came in and confronted them about this...and also glad the chemist dude was just stating facts, but sincerely hoped things worked out well. Everyone really does hope Hishiro and Kaizaki can somehow remember each other and be happy together  Time is ticking...not much time left to spend together. Everyone needs to make the most of the time...

Also, obligatory:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2017)

Chapter 205

Kaizaki wanting to just be able to stay in his current form and just enjoy this life forever...feelsbadman. Yoake did have good points though: is he willing to just give up on his family, old friends, etc just to start over again (even though they both know that would be impossible)? Kaizaki used his ReLIFE well, and that is ultimately what matters. He can go on living his life like he once did, happy/content and willing to be a part of the world once again, instead of shutting himself off from people. God...this series really is ending soon, isn't it? 

Also, that AfterLIFE. An is right...they had a really loud fuckin conversation behind the school. Imagine if someone questioned wtf they were talking about, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 13, 2017)

i have always wondered what would happen if someone heard some of the conversations they have lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah like, they have them seemingly ALL the time...sometimes even in the classroom, lol. Oh well, suspension of disbelief or whatever.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 19, 2017)

--removed link--

Wow, Kaizaki actually passed, lol. Glad to see everyone did. Time for a graduation trip!...and Kaizaki and Hishiro are planning it together. Awwwww yeah! 

"I want to hold her." WELL DO IT THEN GODDAMNIT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 20, 2017)

tbh kaizaki should go for the kill...at least get something out of the relationship


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 26, 2017)

Chapter 207

Everyone is enjoying the special Graduation day-trip. Animal petting zoo, amusement park rides, etc. Even though he has said it several times now, Kaizaki is glad he did this ReLIFE and no knows how short life really is. We got to see Kaizaki's side today, but I wonder if we'll see Hishiro's next week?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 26, 2017)

"idiot the power level of a monkey is quite high you know" 

we need to see some hishiro perspective next, i agree


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 4, 2017)

Chapter 208

Poor Kaizaki...his plans were ruined, lol. He did plan too much for a single day though. Was nice seeing everyone just have fun together, but also sad knowing this is probably the last time most of them will ever be able to do something like this 

Final stop! They managed to catch the bus, but I am really curious to see what will happen there. I imagine it was a place that his senpai took him to before she died, but I think the memories associated with this trip will be much, much happier. Gonna be a magical next chapter!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 10, 2017)

Chapter 209

Really beautiful sunset scene, and nice that everyone can enjoy that spot now. Great way to end the day...er, well, until Kaizaki completely pussied out at the end and didn't kiss Hishiro. Really tired of this crap, JUST FUCKIN GO FOR IT! But given the wording he used, I wonder if she'll really start suspecting him as being a ReLIFE subject after going so far to reject her for the night...or maybe she'll be the one to dive in for the kiss next chapter or something (though this is just wishful thinking probably  )


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2017)

Jesus, somebody get this "man" some testosterone tablets. I stand with Onoya on that one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2017)

Chapter 210

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It's already graduation!? FUCK! Looks like this series is finally wrapping up  Unless there is a fairly large portion of Ryo and An trying to hook Hishiro and Kaizaki back up (and along with all the friends as well), this is probably the end. What a good journey it has been though. Hope everything works out...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 17, 2017)

aw man, I'm sad the series is wrapping up. i expect a small bit of development after the experiment is over, but it's been a good ride.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 22, 2017)

Feelsbadman...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 22, 2017)

damn. i guess it's better than dragging things out.

it's been a good ride.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2017)

Chapter 211



KAIZAKI! YOU BETTER PROTECT THAT SMILE!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 29, 2017)

Chapter 212

Aw man, what a cute chapter. But holy shit, that Back to the Future picture fade out of Hishiro/Kaizaki/Ryo/An...fuck that hurt  (though lol @ Hishiro's smile still being terrible in the photo )

This is it, possibly the final moments for each of them to be together with one another. GIVE HISHIRO HER REWARD KAIZAKI! IF YOU DON'T KISS HER, YOU'RE A FUCKIN PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2017)

I thought she was requesting a head pat. Cute chapter anyway.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 7, 2018)

Chapter 213



Fuck man, this is getting rough. Feel so bad for both of them. Fuck this random bullshit of them having to forget each other after the ReLIFE experiment...such an annoying plot device.

An feels the same way I do after every chapter


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 7, 2018)

damn that kinda made me feel bad


----------



## Smoke (Jan 8, 2018)

My kokoro


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 14, 2018)

Chapter 214 is out

And there it is...he took the pill. No going back after this. I imagine next chapter we will either see Hishiro do the same, or there will be a time skip. Rough times ahead either way tho


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2018)

How many chapters are left? Feels like it could be done in 3.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't see how they will drag it out until March.

I feel like this is just the beginning of the sadness


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 15, 2018)

I mean, we still gotta have Kaizaki somehow meet back up with Hishiro, use a trigger to cause her to remember him (possibly the phone strap), and then they need to live happily ever after (hopefully meeting up with all their friends as well, or some shit). All that, and we only got like 10 chapters left.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 15, 2018)

yeah you're right.

I'm just hoping for a happy ending


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2018)

Kaizaki seems like he was born to be a teacher/guidance counsellor with the way he's always preaching to the youth. Do they have adult learner schemes in Korea?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 22, 2018)

Chapter 215 is out.

Yeah as expected, this time around it was from Hishiro's perspective. Pretty much same outcome as his...grateful for the experience, and sad to see it go, but understands they have to strive and move on (though Kaizaki at least managed to say he was going to make sure to see Hishiro again some day  ). I imagine An saw the phone keychain or whatever? She clearly took notice of something. Here's hoping An and Ryo can concoct some sort of solution to this obvious plot induced bullshit...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2018)

Chapter 216 is out.

Goddamnit Hishiro, writing it on your hand? Couldn't you have written it on a piece of paper and placed it somewhere hidden that you KNOW you would look (that An would not)? Why make it so obvious!?  Poor An having to erase that...fuck.

Welp, looks like Kaizaki is going to work at ReLIFE and help others like he was helped. They both took notice of their phone straps (as many people suspected they would). Here's hoping this ends super happily with them together


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 30, 2018)

Not a lot of surprises here. I figured Kaizaka would want to work for RElife (glad he did, though.) And they don't remember each other, because the author wants to torture us a bit.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Goddamnit Hishiro, writing it on your hand?



Yeah, that was... well I figured she was smarter than that.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 31, 2018)

So now that their ReLIFEs are over, they have the right to know the truth, don't they? There shouldn't be any reason to keep their identities a secret from them. But of course nobody will tell them.

And somehow I think the highschoolers aren't out of the picture yet. They'll play a role in reuniting the two.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah I don't know why they don't just tell them, aside from bullshit "drama" reasons. It's not like telling them will somehow undo the entire experiment or some shit.

And agreed, the other students will definitely help triggering their memories. I imagine the phone strap will be the initial catalyst, but their friendship and stuff will be the ultimate thing that causes them to remember.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 4, 2018)

Chapter 217 is out.

Kaizaki starting his job a ReLIFE, still confused about his phone strap, and bumping into Tama & co (with them not recognizing him)...not to mention being on the same train as Hishiro, but not realizing it


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 5, 2018)

damn, I'm really interested in how this unfolds.

let us all enjoy this next month or so we have left.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 11, 2018)

Chapter 218 is out.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! HISHIRO IS WORKING AT RELIFE AS WELL! FUCK YEAH! IT'S GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 16, 2018)

just a few more chapters and its all over with.

tbh wasnt expecting hishiro to work at relife but it makes sense.
im guessing the power of love overcomes the drug effects lol


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 18, 2018)

new chapter is out.

here it comes, they will remember each other now !


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2018)

FUCK YEAH! An and Ryo are shipping these two HARD!  Interesting, so even though they had to keep the fact they were test subjects secret DURING the testing, they no longer need to since the experiment is done? An and Ryo clearly know they are going to discuss and find out about each other...I hope there are no consequences for this.

Either way, I REALLY hope that when Kaizaki pulls out his phone, she sees the phone strap (and vice versa). They clearly already have a small idea that they recognize each other, but that will just put them over the top. 

3 chapters remain...if they don't fucking kiss by the end of this, I'll be furious.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 24, 2018)

Happening status: IT'S

This was such a long journey, but the two sweethearts are finally together.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 25, 2018)

Chapter 220 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 




FUCK YES! IT HAPPENED! Thank GOD they remembered each other. The phone strap was indeed the catalyst that triggered their memories. My God I'm so happy they can finally be together. Legit tears of happiness. What a long and great ride this series has been.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 25, 2018)

awesome! it finally happened


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2018)

Chapter 221 is out!

THE KISS FINALLY HAPPENED! Fuck they are adorable together. I'm so damn satisfied with this ending. Final chapter next week though...so sad it is over, but at least it will be a memorable series for sure 

Also, the new subject is 100% Ohga's older brother, has to be.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2018)

This was so good.


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 5, 2018)

YAAASSSSS. Normally I'm kinda unsatisfied with happy endings, but if they didn't end up together I was gonna riot.

Also new test subject has to be Oga's bro.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2018)

Chapter 222 (Final) is out.

As expected, the next subject is Kazu's brother. Was nice seeing Kaizaki interact with that lovey dovey couple again...even though they don't recognize him (at least fully).

Glad they could all have drinks around the table as adults, and enjoy the new life ahead of them. It ended on a happy note for sure, but I am still incredibly sad it is over. Such a great and fun series...it will be missed 

Also...kinda sad we don't get to see Hishiro in a wedding dress...feelsbadman.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 11, 2018)

can't believe it's over.   glad for a happy ending.

it was nice, really enjoyed this series.


edit: also agree not seeing Hishiro in a wedding dress sucks


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2018)

This was an amazing series.


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 12, 2018)

*sniff* Yeah, this was a good series. 

The resolution when Hishiro and Kaiz get their memories back was a bit rushed (the problem instantly solved itself without much effort on the part of the protagonists.) But the alternative was probably dragging things out for the sake of drama, so I'm fine with how the author handled it.

and yeah I wanted to see the wedding.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 13, 2018)

So this is worth reading? How many chapters does the series have?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2018)

222 Chapters...and yes, it is definitely worth reading imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> So this is worth reading? How many chapters does the series have?


 Worth reading 100%.


----------

